# Race Valeting Vs Arden Blue Corsa VXR janspeed demo car



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Today saw me head upto Wiltshire (Salisbury) to the Janspeed Head Quarters to carry out a correction detail on there Demo car a Corsa Vxr.

On arrival at 8am, had a quick tour of the workshops and some right beasts in there too, mk2 escort running a 200sx engine, ford gtd (gt40 based) mg racecar and a few others toys too.

It was funny as there was a valeting company based in the grounds of the industrial and the bloke came straight over and said 'so whats so f*****g good about this £250 valet' OMG what have we here.....

Don't even get me started lol.

Even tried selling a detail to the MD of Janspeed for his BMW 5 series, wasn't having any of it, I asked him where he takes it to be cleaned, you've guessed it the Polish :doublesho

Popped over to the unit where the car was stored and covered in dust, not too dirty so rolled outside to start the wash process.

Wheels first with some AS Smartwheels, and a selection of brushes, the tyres and arches with g101.

Next up a pre soak citrus cleaner to the lowers and rinsed, then a foam of apc to strip old protection, this was left to dwell for 5 mins then rinsed.
Next a 2bm wash using a z sponge and zaino wash, then rinsed.

Next up clayed with zaino clay and lt as lube nt that much came off just the odd bit of tar, then rinsed and dried.

Now rolled into the unit to tape up and start the polishing, started of with the same combo I used on the black 1 @ the weekend as I knew this worked for the same car.

The was a few areas the owner told about the rear quarter where it had been badly repaired, I also spotted a couple of bits where the bodyshop/dealers had make burned the petrol cap lip, so had to be carefull and tape that up.

Luckily I was working a treat again along, testing on the bonnet and corrected first hit, so carried and machined the whole car and then buffed of the residue.

This was followed by an IPA wipedown to clean the paint from the menz oils, followed by a coat of Swissvax Best Of Show, this was applied to the whole car and left to cure while I pottered and did the rest, dressing tyres, polishing exhuast, cleaning windows and dressing engine and plastics with 303 aerospace protectant.

Then a final buff of and rolled ouside to catch a bit of what sun we had.

I did take some before pics, but due to the lighting they didn't cme ut very well.



















the rest are rubbish.

Anyway heres the finished article some 9 1/2 hrs later.



























































































some brinkmann shots as we had a lack of sun.
















































































































































































































Thanks for looking 
All comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great finish on a great colour, well done.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:

What did you use on the roof rail things?? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

KleenChris said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> What did you use on the roof rail things?? Cheers


303 aerospace on all the plastics.

Paul


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, 

Think we are going to have to start thinking of you as the Vauxhall Magician:thumb:

Another stunning job fella :thumb: an absolutely gorgeous finish and one that I think anyone would be proud of. 

Simply :doublesho stunning 

Nice One (at the unit again soon ? rumour has it rain is on the way again :lol::lol::lol: )

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Think we are going to have to start thinking of you as the Vauxhall Magician:thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike

Had my work cut out today time wise for a correction detail and engine, never thought I was going to get it finished on time.

Day of rest tomorrow watching my mate paint the unit, hopefully anyway....

Paul


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looking great. Hope the Valeter saw it finished (see how much he's got to learn to even come close to competing)


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

some "valeters" (not all) are as thick as 2 short planks.. they cant understand detailing even if you explain it like talking to a child


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

great result there:thumb: What did you use on the tyres?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

firebod said:


> great result there:thumb: What did you use on the tyres?


Megs endurance tyre gel, looking at the pics now they could of done with another coat.

Paul


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great job Paul, Am I right in saying you pronounce it Yanspeed someone told me?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Paul.
You seem to be getting a good share or these pocket rockets these days.
Not so much claying this time.
Fantastic looking car with a terrific finish.
Good show.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

tmlvaleting said:


> Great job Paul, Am I right in saying you pronounce it Yanspeed someone told me?


Thanks Thomas,

Yes I believe it is pronouced Yanspeed, great big place, you should of seen all the jigs for the exhausts :doublesho

Paul


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Perfect finish, great colour!


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks again mate! job looks amazing, just wish i could have been there to watch ya at work! when ya say they had burned the petrol cap what am i looking for?

just for anyone interested arden paint usually comes with flaws, my rear quater had a couple folds/ runs and when the dealer repaired it i think they used a sander to mop it after! instead of getting them to respray it again i decided to get Paul to work his magic!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent work Paul, my better half once had a Corsa C in that colour, not as clean as that though 

Top job!

Gary


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very wet - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

randomgary said:


> thanks again mate! job looks amazing, just wish i could have been there to watch ya at work! when ya say they had burned the petrol cap what am i looking for?
> 
> just for anyone interested arden paint usually comes with flaws, my rear quater had a couple folds/ runs and when the dealer repaired it i think they used a sander to mop it after! instead of getting them to respray it again i decided to get Paul to work his magic!


Hi Gary

Thanks mate did come up lovely, the car had some buffer trails and a few holograms from where the garage had machined it, on the petrol cap lip they must of caught the buffer as the paint had been nicked off.
Pitty I didn't have any touch up paint as I would of touched it up for you.

Hope you like finish, looks so much better in the flesh.

Lovely car you have and atb for the shows.

Paul :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Lovely work :thumb:

Look forward to seeing this at PVS!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Mixman said:


> Lovely work :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing this at PVS!!


The black 1 should be there too Mickie:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been asked to show on ExhaustsUK stand so should be near :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Corsa looks fantastic,excellent work...


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

That bloke having the cheek at asking whats so great about it :lol:

Did he have any comments after??

Looks tops :thumb:


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Great work matey :thumb:

They are a good bunch of guys down Janspeed, did me a awesome deal on my Mk1 Golf exhaust as they used it to make the jig.
There was also a 1200bhp Vauxhall Minaro there when i was but they wouldn't let me take it home, lol


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great finish:thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great results there 

Really love them cars! That one looks great


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Incredible work yet again - I love your work and write ups, I always read them and admire them.

You seem to be using BOS more and more of late, rather than SN - any particular reason?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Incredible work yet again - I love your work and write ups, I always read them and admire them.
> 
> You seem to be using BOS more and more of late, rather than SN - any particular reason?


Thanks Russ

No particular reason mate, just having a swissvax phase of late lol.

Paul :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks great Paul stunning work 

tom


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

thought id update this for paul! the car is brilliant! really cant get over the results! here it is after a week and over 1k, just washed and qd


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a great looking little motor.

Sits quite low.

Beautiful finish.

Chris.


----------

